# chocolate confusion cake



## railsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone out there help me. Everytime I search for chocolate confusion cake I come up with 0 items found , but I have run into pictures of it for sale by the slice in restaurants. on the internet.
I would like to bake one for Thansgiving Dinner ,Thank You All in advance


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

What is a Chocolate Confusion cake?


----------



## lana (Oct 8, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing!?!?!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

a vanilla cake that "THINKS" it's chocoalte? lol...will try to search for you..lol

I too saw a PHOTO of the cake, it's served at MURPHY'S STEAKHOUSE in Indianapolis. 

It' looks like a very dark chocolate cake with a white creamy filling on the inside, like an OREO cookie gone cake. It also looks like it's coved in a shinny ganache with a ganache rosette on the slice.

I'm sure that you can experiment from there..

Here are some descriptions that I found:


Chocolate Confusion Cake
Combination of Oreo cookies and fudge brownie, topped with chocolate mousse, a layer of chocolate cake with chocolate chips on top, and then covered with rich fudge icing and garnished with chocolate chips and fans.

Chocolate Confusion
Layers of chocolate cookie crust, fudge 
brownie,chocolate mousse, chocolate cake, 
and chocolate icing, surrounded by
chocolate chips


----------



## railsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Chocolate Confusion
Layers of chocolate cookie crust, fudge 
brownie,chocolate mousse, chocolate cake, 
and chocolate icing, surrounded by
chocolate chips
That's it Risque Cakes , you described it to the T, We attended a dinner and ballroom dancing put on by our insurance company .After dinner I had a slice of cake with a cup of coffee and I loved it ,it was really rich in chocolate and sweet too . The combination of both had us dancing all night . 
I have since been trying to find the recipe but have had no luck . Can you help .Thanks


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Seems we are all confused looking for it--maybe that's why it is named that?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

well you got the combo right there...fire up the ovens and start to experiment. I looked again and it seems that a few restaurants and cafes out in Indiana are the ones serving this cake...!????

Maybe find out who catered the party and/or order a cake from them...deconstruct it...layer by layer and try to copy it or come up with something similar..

Most of the descriptions are saying it's chocolate cake with mousse filling.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, now you've made me obsessed with this recipe. (My passion is deconstructing dishes and developing recipes, and I usually do a new chocolate dessert every Christmas.) I just did an extensive internet search, and looked through my 50+ chocolate dessert books, and came up with zilch.

I'm thinking...
oreo crust baked in a springform
then fudge brownie baked in the crust (did the brownie have walnuts?)
add a layer of mousse (was it milk, dark, or white chocolate?)
then a layer of chocolate cake (dense like flourless, or more like devil's food?)
then cover with ganache or more mousse?
garnish with choc chips.

What are your recollections, Railsaw?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

KCZ

there are a few pics online if you "image google" Chocolate Confusion cake..to me...it looks like a big ole Oreo cookie made with cake..lol


----------



## railsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey KCZ,
I posted a picture of the cake in the photos area .


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm almost sure this is a commercial cake available from your foodservice supplier. Diane's or Sweet Street or some similiar company.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the picture, Rail. I'm wondering if the mousse is white chocolate. I think there's also some room here for flavoring it with something like Frangelico or Bailey's. I'm going to try this for Christmas dinner.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

It may be available , but what fun it's to play food detective and figure it out on our own..


----------



## railsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh I wish it was already christmas ,KCZ


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

All this talk about oreo, brownies, fudge, mousse.... chocolate chips...making me drool.

This cake can cure my chocolate cravings. I am starting to wonder why I am reading this forum so late when it always making me hungry.

Until yall find out how to make this or where I can get some.. I may need to go and find an oreo.:crazy::lips:


----------

